# Green fog juice? Help identifying.



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I have green fog juice left over from a haunt I did at least 5 years ago. It is no longer in its original container and I have no idea what brand it is (someone brought it and left it). It works much better than any other fluid I've tried and I would love to find out what it is and buy more. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

god forbid it's some homemade concoction made from antifreeze!!


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Rich B said:


> god forbid it's some homemade concoction made from antifreeze!!


Haha, it does smell pretty good. I did some searching and so far only came across two brands that are green, Rosco and Froggys. Rosco doesn't offer gallon containers so I think it may have been Froggys. I ordered a gallon of their swamp fog fluid and I'll let you guys know what I think once it arrives. It was only like $26 shipped, which is an amazing deal if it is the same stuff I have right now.

charlie


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

I've got froggy's, bought it at hauntcon, never thought to open the jug and look inside, just assumed it would be clear, I'll check tonight, I have the swamp juice as well...


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I got my froggy's today and this is definitely not the stuff I was thinking of. It is not green and the density is very low. In fact, it is so low I am thinking they accidentally put a swamp juice logo on a bottle of haze juice. Here is a picture to illustrate what I'm talking about










Anyone else experience this using this fog juice?

charlie


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I sent Froggy's an email and they got back promptly saying it must be a mistake because their juice is very dense. They are sending me a new gallon free of charge, I'll let you guys know if it works any better.

charlie


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I use froggys swamp juice and love it!


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> I use froggys swamp juice and love it!


Good - I hope that mine was just a bad batch, I was really hoping I had found a winner. I am going to get a gallon of Rosco tomorrow just to be safe and make sure I have enough for Halloween.

charlie


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds like good customer service anyways. If you can, post more pics when you get it to so we can see the difference.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

CreepyCanmore said:


> Sounds like good customer service anyways. If you can, post more pics when you get it to so we can see the difference.


Yes, their customer service and shipping times were excellent. I fully expect this bottle to do the trick, I can't see how a company that is so great at everything else would come up short on their flagship product. I will post an update, and hopefully pictures, but I won't have any time until after Halloween.

charlie


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be interested in the outcome of the experiment.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Rich B said:


> I've got froggy's, bought it at hauntcon, never thought to open the jug and look inside, just assumed it would be clear, I'll check tonight, I have the swamp juice as well...


I checked my gallon of Froggy's swamp juice last night and it is clear, not green....


----------

